# Need Advice.....



## Petrus (26/7/15)

I quit smoking now for one month (30 a day). I just love vaping. I got one question, my palate feels irretated, what can be the cause?


----------



## shaunnadan (26/7/15)

Petrus said:


> I quit smoking now for one month (30 a day). I just love vaping. I got one question, my palate feels irretated, what can be the cause?



Most likely it's either your body reacting to withdrawal symptoms or you could have a pg allergy. 

What juices are you vaping?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Petrus (26/7/15)

I started out with the twisp range, I am currently using H1N1 the virus (day 3) loving it.


----------



## Silver (26/7/15)

Hi @Petrus, congrats on the 30 days. Great achievement! Keep it up

I agree with what @shaunnadan said above

I would also add you should drink a lot of water. More than you did before. Vaping tends to dehydrate a person a bit and dries out our mouth and throat. That could also add to the irritation. So drink a lot of water. Try take frequent sips throughout the day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## GerharddP (26/7/15)

Petrus said:


> I quit smoking now for one month (30 a day). I just love vaping. I got one question, my palate feels irretated, what can be the cause?


More than likely nothing to do with pg or vg. Your mouth is just coming back to life after years of abuse, think of the sensation of when your nerve endings come back to life after anesthesia. Just drink lots of water as vaping is water hungry. It will suck up moisture from your mouth,lungs etc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Petrus (26/7/15)

Thanks for all the help, really appreciate. I will definitely not swap the vaping for analogs again. My wife likes it to, she is not sleeping next to an ashtray anymore.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerharddP (26/7/15)

Petrus said:


> Thanks for all the help, really appreciate. I will definitely not swap the vaping for analogs again. My wife likes it to, she is not sleeping next to an ashtray anymore.


Pleasure man, my wife used to ask me to go take a shower after smoking so i know the situation..get a cool avatar for you profile so we can get to "see" you..all the best with your journey bud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (26/7/15)

Petrus said:


> I started out with the twisp range, I am currently using H1N1 the virus (day 3) loving it.


Oh shit mate you have Vape Flu


----------



## ET (26/7/15)

Well done Petrus, happy that vaping is having such a positive impact on your life


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/7/15)

The guys are all right... when you give up the withdrawal symptoms take on a few different symptoms for different people... for me it was headaches!


----------

